
JPMorgan: The odds of a recession starting in 12 months has hit a high - smaili
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/jpmorgan-recession-risk-new-high-160251309.html
======
jgalt212
Every time Jamie Dimon faces something he doesn't like, he threatens to lay
off 1,000s of workers. It's his go to threat.

Jamie Dimon Says a Brexit Could Cost J.P. Morgan 4,000 Jobs

[http://fortune.com/2016/06/03/brexit-jpm-job-
cuts/](http://fortune.com/2016/06/03/brexit-jpm-job-cuts/)

~~~
jeffwass
The click-baity title of that Fortune article you linked is misleading vs what
he's actually saying.

The title refers to cuts in positions _in the UK_ , but these would actually
move to continental Europe in the case of a Brexit.

His own quote from the article : "So if the UK leaves the EU, we may have no
choice but to re-organize our business model here. Brexit could mean fewer
J.P. Morgan jobs in the U.K. and more jobs in Europe.”

------
captaindiego
For those who are in to financial markets and investing, if this prediction
were true, what moves would you recommend making now and once it happened?

~~~
existencebox
Disclaimer, I am at BEST a hobby investor, if even that much, please do not
take my advice.

You have a few obvious options. A bear market in equities increases the
relative strength of the dollar, so going long USDX or similar is an option.
You can can short something like SPY as well, to try and get the direct
impact.

"once it's happened" there's the fine art of catching the knife. Close out the
above and take inverted positions when you think the dip is bottoming out.

Now; people who ACTUALLY know a thing or two about investing, please tell me
why this is a terrible idea! (I'm not being glib, I actually have no faith in
my mental models and want to learn more)

